# Operating conditions of the Canon “EOS R” and SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses for Canon mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2018)

> We would like to announce that, as of this moment SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses for Canon mount in the current lineup do not have any issues with the general operation when they are used on the “EOS R”, released by Canon Inc., via their “Mount Adapter EF-EOS R”.
> In addition, please note the information below when using our lenses.
> 1. With SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses, the Digital Lens Optimizer located within the in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function cannot be used. Therefore, please set the Digital Lens Optimizer to [OFF] before shooting.
> When the Digital Lens Optimizer is switched [OFF], but “Peripheral illumination correction”, “Chromatic aberration correction” and “Distortion correction”, located within the in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function is switched [ON], the appropriate corrections can be achieved in accordance with the optical characteristics of each lens. This is applicable to lenses listed below which were released after March, 2018, or those of...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 27, 2018)

Does this mean their Macro lenses work fine without need of firmware update?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Does this mean their Macro lenses work fine without need of firmware update?


The post talks about lenses that are current and not discontinued. It also assumes that they have the latest firmware installed. They should work fine with the limitations on using DLO as noted.


----------

